# Bill Runnels' siggy - in memoriam.



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Oct 17, 2018)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2018)

This "event" just took the wind out of my sails today. Beautiful work as almost Wurger.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 17, 2018)

Do we have a place of honour in our pages for these?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2018)

You do good work Wojtek. I wish it never had to be done

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm sure going to miss conversing with him.
Always loved his dirrect yet congenial manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2018)

What???????????
I am saddened.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2018)

I know right?


----------



## pbehn (Oct 18, 2018)

Any chance of the pic of him with his mates being included?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice work Wojtek.
Would it be possible to collect together all of Bill's 'story' threads, and post them as a complete 'work' ?
Just a thought.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm not sure but Marcel has already started collecting all his posts for a PDF file. IMHO if finished it can be posted on the forum as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2018)

Fitting for a very sad passing.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks Wojtek - I'll have a look.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2018)

I so wish he had written a book.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 18, 2018)

Sad to hear of his passing, but what an incredible life he must have had and I'm glad that he got on the net to share some of those experiences.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 19, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Nice work Wojtek.
> Would it be possible to collect together all of Bill's 'story' threads, and post them as a complete 'work' ?
> Just a thought.


Working on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

